# torts and cucumber.



## immiexxo (Aug 26, 2015)

Does anybody else feed their tort cucumber?
I've read that it's not beneficial other than to get a bit more water into the tort however my tortoise seems to refuse to eat anything unless I give him small amounts of cucumber with his food or rub the cucumber on the weeds so he thinks he's eating cucumber. 

His previous owner said it was his favorite food however if it's not beneficial, I want to try and wean him off of it. 

Any ideas on how cucumber will be affecting him?
Thank you


----------



## johnandjade (Aug 26, 2015)

immiexxo said:


> Does anybody else feed their tort cucumber?
> I've read that it's not beneficial other than to get a bit more water into the tort however my tortoise seems to refuse to eat anything unless I give him small amounts of cucumber with his food or rub the cucumber on the weeds so he thinks he's eating cucumber.
> 
> His previous owner said it was his favorite food however if it's not beneficial, I want to try and wean him off of it.
> ...





your right, basically just gets water into them. 'coating' other foods in the juice is a good trick, just gradually reduce amount. 

torts will sometimes go without eating due to changes etc, sometimes bit of tough love is needed. if not eating just ensure you soak regularly. 

I'd suggest continue as you are, 'coating' new food types in cucumber juice as just slowly reduce to trick your tort into eating the good foods


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2015)

Cucumber is not harmful. As long as the ratio of cucumber to beneficial greens is correct, you can keep adding it to every meal. I grate a cucumber into the bowl of chopped weeds and greens and mix it all up. This guarantees the babies will "eat their vegetables," so to speak!


----------



## immiexxo (Aug 26, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Cucumber is not harmful. As long as the ratio of cucumber to beneficial greens is correct, you can keep adding it to every meal. I grate a cucumber into the bowl of chopped weeds and greens and mix it all up. This guarantees the babies will "eat their vegetables," so to speak!




I've not tried grating it! That might be a better way to blend it in with the weeds and encourage him to eat more. Thank you, I'll do that now x


----------

